# Insulating house by wrapping



## salaried (18 Jun 2014)

Hi, I am thinking of insulating our house by the wrapping method,  We live in a standard three bed semi , We were quoted 14,000.00 euro for the work and that seems fair enough as we have seen other houses that had work done by this company and the house owners involved seem happy enough , I am a bit worried about a few aspects though,  Firstly does it still maintain the heat in 10 years time and also as we are getting the brick effect attached when the wrapping is done will this last as it seems to be more of a tile then brick,  Last question I was told that I would need to contact UPC and the ESB regarding the house being wrapped, Sounds a bit odd to me but any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Bronte (18 Jun 2014)

What does wrapping a house entail?  And why would you need to do it?


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Jun 2014)

Wrapping?  What is that?  You mean external insulation?

With regard to the 'brick effect', is there a band of bricks running around the front of the house wall? i.e. it's not a complete brick wall.  If brick slips are being used, please note that the insulation will be less effective at this point...think about it - it stands to reason.

With regard to upc and esb, talk to the contractor and ask for clarification.  Presumably, some change is necessary as a consequence of the work - perhaps wiring will need to be moved, etc.


----------



## salaried (19 Jun 2014)

Thanks for your replies,  Serotoninsid I have thought about it and I would appreciate it if you could let me know why the brick slips would make the insulation less effective, If that is the case why bother doing it at all,  Any info would be great , Thanks.


----------



## Leo (19 Jun 2014)

salaried said:


> ...if you could let me know why the brick slips would make the insulation less effective



If the bricks are inset into the insulation, then you will have thinner (and thus much less effective) insulation at this point. If they are simply the tiled look bricks that attach onto the outside of full thickness insulation, then you're good.


----------



## salaried (23 Jun 2014)

Thanks for your help guys, I will check with the contractor re bricks, Cheers.


----------

